# Veggie foil packs



## stormtrooper (Jul 24, 2019)

I am making veggie foil packs for  and was wondering if i could write each persons name (sharpie) on each foil pack so i know whos is whos. Each foil pack has the same stuff but then adds something the previous did not have in it. was wondering if the sharpie would come off during the cook?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 24, 2019)

Take a small sheet of foil, write something on it with your sharpie and throw it in the oven and see what happens.


----------



## stormtrooper (Jul 24, 2019)

Good idea. Thanks! Heres hoping to no shrinky dinks!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 24, 2019)

Good luck with the cook storm!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 24, 2019)

If marker ink burns off, you can use any semi- dull pointed object to write/inscribe the foil. A
ball point pen leaves a little ink but a clear imprint.
Ya just need one or two initials.


----------



## stormtrooper (Jul 24, 2019)

Leaving a little ink wont be a prob as long as i can tell the diff between the packs. If the foil in oven test doest work ill do that


----------



## stormtrooper (Jul 24, 2019)

Well the oven test did not work. The sharpie totally disappeared from the foil


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 24, 2019)

I'd follow Chili's advice then.  Dude knows his stuff.


----------

